# Kmart



## godmavs (Jun 19, 2003)

Kmart on hoopshype.com said he loves dallas and would love to play in Dallas being a billion dollars over the cap do you think there is any chance we make a move for him before the deadline or try and work a sign and trade after the season?


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

K-Mart for Dirk. :yes:


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

KMart for Dirk????lol... if this wasnt a Dallas site i would say you are drunk but...what the hell are you talking about..Dirk is a top ten player and martin is lucky to be said in the same breath as the german bomber.... Martin is good but not that good... Dalla would get ripped off if they made that trade... and just because they are over the cap doesn;t ean anything.. Cuban will spend any amount of money for a chip


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ElevatorMan</b>!
> KMart for Dirk????lol... if this wasnt a Dallas site i would say you are drunk but...what the hell are you talking about..Dirk is a top ten player and martin is lucky to be said in the same breath as the german bomber.... Martin is good but not that good... Dalla would get ripped off if they made that trade... and just because they are over the cap doesn;t ean anything.. Cuban will spend any amount of money for a chip


I know, I was just dreaming... But Cuban can't go over the MLE to sign K-Mart this off-season, and if for some reason Kenyon did sign for the MLE with Dallas, the Nets would be very happy to match such a tiny contract. The only way Martin would go to Dallas is if the Nets agree to trade him there, so that's why some trade scenarios are being made. I really doubt the Nets trade K-Mart though, he is most likely going to stay a Net for another 7 years...


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Kenyon Martin is a thug with a bad attitude (anyone who would make fun of someone who has a problem they could die from isn't a very good human being.)
On the court he benefits from having the best PG in the game on his team. He also dissapears during game deciding playoff games.
Did it against Boston twice (they won teh series but during the deciding game he was out played) LA and San Antonio.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Yeah, sign him Mavs. Look at the bundle of SF/PF's they would have:

Kenyon Martin
Dirk Nowitzki
Antoine Walker
Danny Fortson
Eduardo Najera
Josh Howard
Antawn Jamison


Let's see, Howard, Jamison, Dirk, Walker, and Martin would have to all get minutes. There are 48 minutes a game for each position (SF and PF), and 5 players to divide that among. Let's say (even though this wouldn't happen) that each player was given the same amount of minutes:

96/5 = 19 minutes per game for each player


My point is that the Mavs can keep stacking up the PF's, but they will need a center to win a title. Bradley/Fortson just can't get the job done...


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PetroToZoran</b>!
> K-Mart for Dirk. :yes:



lol that would never happen. I doubt any trade will go down.


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

why wouldn't kmart love dallas? He's from DALLAS MAYNE. Played his highschool ball at bryan adams high in the hood


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Jamison for Martin

there we go


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

I would actually take that trade. It's better than for Rasheed one. Kmart fits into the mavs system because if he can fit into the NJ system, then he can fit in the mavs system.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

NJ won't take Jamison, they would just let Martin walk then. They don't want to take on a max contract (which Martin wants) which Jamison is.

-Petey


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> NJ won't take Jamison, they would just let Martin walk then. They don't want to take on a max contract (which Martin wants) which Jamison is.
> 
> -Petey


Hey now... this is our little fantasy world where that trade would work. Don't burst our bubble


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey now... this is our little fantasy world where that trade would work. Don't burst our bubble


Ok, sorry.

-Petey


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey now... this is our little fantasy world where that trade would work. Don't burst our bubble


For some reason I recall him busting a bubble about the Pistons too. Damn Petey and his realistic thinking.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> For some reason I recall him busting a bubble about the Pistons too. Damn Petey and his realistic thinking.


Sorry. 

-Petey


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry.
> ...


Its all good, but if we do get KMart I'll be the 1st to say "would you like some crow with that trade?"


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Its all good, but if we do get KMart I'll be the 1st to say "would you like some crow with that trade?"


Sure. If you were to get KMart, it would be because he signed for the MLE, or he was traded there after signing a contract that was not for the max, and that would mean the Nets would not be taking back Jamison.

-Petey


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Kenyon hasn't played real well against the west....so he would be a big risk for most teams making a big deal.


----------

